# Any success story's with Day 6 Blastocyst Natural FET??????



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi gals,

Due to have my first Natural 6 Day Blastocyst transfer very soon - no medication what so ever involved.  

Just curious and wanting to hear any positive outcomes from women who have had this xxx


----------



## Lbbm (Jul 26, 2012)

I would also love to hear some success stories with natural blastocyst transfer - due mines on Thursday!! We are doing ovitrelle injection after the transfer though.


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi - wishing you both so much          
I just got a BFP from my 6 day blast - we had just the one in the freezer since 2010..... It was a medicated cycle, but thought you would like to hear. I would have considered natural, but wasn't offered it at my clinic......

xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations Emma and good luck ladies. We have 4 frozen day 6 blasties. Still making up our minds whether to go again so I'm lurking on the site again while we have a think! But sending you all massive positive vibes for your FET.
xx


----------

